# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Aspen

## LindaP

We are going to Asssspen for Christmas this year.....yahoo!
    I just made a reservation for Xmas eve at Elevation.....anyone eat there before? And know of other places.....we will cook on Christmas, as we have a 2 bedroom place;  but I also heard of some good watering holes.......Jimmy's?

----------


## MIke R

Jimmy's is THE place for sure...Erics is fun as is Little Annies...

I like  all three but prefer Erics

----------


## SherylB

Oh wow Linda, Rob and I are also going to Aspen for Christmas! We'll be there the 24th to the 28th.  Maybe we should plan to meet up for a drink :)

----------


## LindaP

Hey Sheryl,  we will be there the 22-26th, let me know; that would be fun !!!!!

----------


## SherylB

LOL, I've booked Christmas Eve at Jimmy's. Maybe we should meet up there after your dinner at Elevation.  Anyway, lots of time to plan :)

----------


## LindaP

Sounds good !

----------


## BBT

Elevation is a place we eat at every year you will like it. I usually in Aspen   28-30 days a year. This year we are only doing 18. That darn work stuff keeps getting the way. This is first year since 2005 I have missed opening week at Ajax but looking at the lack of snow I have no regreats.  I will miss the women's  FIS wordcup for the first time. Il Mulino is great. Mike is right about Eric's as a late night bar people start rolling in around 11. Jimmy's is always good.  Steakhouse 316 is a great choice ( across the street from Jimmys) Its been a big hit. The same couple have Brexi at Dancing Bear, and just reopened the place next to Pacifica which has always been my personal  favorite for seafood. They fly it in fresh everyday.  In Aspen you  will never lack for good food. For sushi I like taka sushi. There is a new contemporary Irish Pub Finnbar just opened last year and we went 3 times its been a huge success. f you have any questions just PM me I don't think there is a Restuarant I have not eaten in.

----------


## BBT

Finally some snow, whew

----------


## MIke R

we re closing tomorrow...we were solid, but the last few days have been foggy and rainy and above freezing....

this really sucks....

really really really sucks

this could really impact my business if it doesnt get much better  very soon....

----------


## rivertrash

Finally getting it in Beaver Creek, also.  11" in past 24 hours and 14" in last 48.

----------


## NHDiane

Cold stuff coming back in by Tuesday, hopefully you can get the guns going.

----------


## MIke R

I hope so.......

this aint good

----------


## BBT

Mike you had an early and strong open right?  This is the first real snow Aspen has had now we need about 5 more feet

----------


## MIke R

> Mike you had an early and strong open right?



yes we did...but it's gone to hell in a handbag this past week....

I hate this

----------


## BBT

I hope you get some snow today.in Aspen they did a big Snow Dance Sat. And it worked.  You may want to do one in WV

----------


## MIke R

snow all night....rain now...

the mountain is closed today

things are not good

----------


## LindaP

Rain here today; but it's supposed to be snow up north....friends are going to Whiteface to ski on wednesday for $12 (12/12/12).
     Yeah Aspen!  I want snow for Christmas.....and we will check out those places, Bob.....surely we will be in Finnbar or Jimmy's to watch the Bronco's play.

Good luck Mike, I hope it snows!!!!

----------


## MIke R

me too...its dead in the square today...just dead...pouring out

----------


## MIke R

here you go Linda...this is a shot from Aspen this morning...





now everyone today gets to hear me piss and moan about moving back east....LOL

----------


## LindaP

oh, that IS beautiful ! Thanks!

----------


## BBT

Linda if you are skiing at highlands make a reservation for lunch at Cloud 9 it's actually my favorite place in Aspen for lunch it's at the top of Cloud 9 lift.

----------


## katva

Mike----hoping for snow for you, and continued warm weather here south of the Mason-Dixon.  I hope it gets better for you.

Wow--Aspen is gorgeous...maybe I need to add it to the list :crazy:

----------


## MIke R

thanks....still raining as I write this.....

Aspen is beautiful - but they all are out there...Vail..Steamboat...Breck....the Beav

----------


## katva

I know.... Aspen is the only one on that list I haven't been to. Breckinridge is my favorite. Love it---  been way too long!

----------


## MIke R

> Breckinridge is my favorite. Love it---  been way too long!



absolutely....and being a teacher/administrator/coach at the high school in Breckinridge...I had to pinch myself every day....LOL

----------


## katva

I bet!!!  The last time I was there was August 04 (!!!) I brought Andrew out and we stayed with my brother in Denver. We did an overnight at Breckenridge, had fun on the slide that goes down the hill under the lifts. And a giant trapeze thing. Fun with the family!  The time before that was with my sister in 2000, climbing a 14er just outside of town---- training for Kili. And then all the times skiing there with her and my brothers. Really special memories there!!!!

----------


## MIke R

I was there from 00 to 08..I think 04 was the year Martin S and Roy and Dee came out and spent a week....Lena was born there in 03....
magical place indeed

you probably hiked Quandry if it was a 14er close to town

----------


## katva

Yep--- it was Quandry!!!

----------


## MIke R

thats a good one...I did it a couple of times

----------


## katva

Yeah!!  It was a good hike--- weather turned sour --- was in June--- a blizzard kicked up and we had to turn back--- went all the way up the next day.   What a beautiful place!

----------


## LindaP

Woohoo......just got reservations for Dec. 22nd, to try out the new resto at the Little Nell : Element 47.  Guess it just opened last week or so......menu looks awesome!

----------


## BBT

There is always this for those who make it to the top

----------


## KevinS

Ooooh!  I wonder if the bubbles are different at 8000 feet?

----------


## MIke R

yes..everything is different...its a whole different method of cooking....water comes to a boil at a lower temp and bubbly stuff goes flat fast

----------


## KevinS

OK then.  Either I will have to drink faster, or I shan't go there.

----------


## MIke R

if you drink faster at 8000 feet you will get to an interesting buzz rather quickly.....

and where we were at 11,000 feet gets even more interesting....

everyone is a cheap date....LOL

----------


## katva

LOL!  An interesting conundrum !    :Embarrassment:

----------


## BBT

> Ooooh!  I wonder if the bubbles are different at 8000 feet?



They sure are they cost a lot more haha

----------


## MIke R

LOL.....yeah...that too!

----------


## BBT

For sure. I  will take one for the team

----------


## JB

> here you go Linda...this is a shot from Aspen this morning...



We lived in Aspen for the past 20 years, I've been happy in AZ but this photo got me. Good one!

I love walking through the mall when it is snowing... especially if i'm heading to Pacifica.

Have fun!

----------


## anne

I too love Colorado...I love the weather...just spent 10 days in Basalt ;-)

----------


## BBT

That much snow in the mall gives me hope

----------


## LindaP

Packin' my snowshoes......and Bob; I guess I will beat you to trying the bubbles at a high altitude :)

----------


## BBT

Be my guest Linda I am sure there will be more than plenty. Try to get to Highlands and go to Cloud 9 for Lunch you will need a Reservation a few days in advance. the place is amazing food and you would swear you were in Austria. On most days the outside dining is no possible so total # of people is limited to about 30.double that if the Sun is out and no wind and its the greatest view from that little deck

----------


## BBT

A few photos of Cloud 9

----------


## LindaP

Actually thats pretty ironic, Bob......those photos look just like a ski resort place in the Andes, Chile that we went to in September!!!   Looks cool !

----------


## BBT

It is so cool food amazing

----------


## SherylB

So BBT, hope I can ask what I hope is not a stupid question. My husband and I are landing in Aspen on Monday but we're actually staying in Snowmass. I know we'll have no issue getting from the airport to our hotel but my debate is whether or not we need to rent a car to get between Snowmass and Aspen. We'll be there 4 nights and likely will try some different restaurants in the area - I'm aware that there are shuttles available among the various ski areas - but are those shuttles reliable or is a better option to rent a car?

I've read a bunch of stuff online but would rather hear from those truly in the know. This will be our first trip to Aspen.

Thanks!!

Sheryl & Rob

----------


## JB

> My husband and I are landing in Aspen on Monday but we're actually staying in Snowmass. I know we'll have no issue getting from the airport to our hotel but my debate is whether or not we need to rent a car to get between Snowmass and Aspen.




Yes.

You can get by without a rental car but you will want one.
Not sure if they even rent 2 wheel drive cars but get a 4 wheel drive car.

If it snows, the roads up to Snowmass can get very slick.

The only time driving your own car into Aspen/town can be tricky is if you are going to ski Aspen Mountain.
Parking for the day (business hours) is tough. I defer to others on this subject.
I rarely skied Aspen (mostly because of the pain in the butt parking) but I like skiing Highlands and Snowmass.


But to come into town to shop for a couple of hours or to have dinner.... having your own car is convenient.


Another option is to call High Mountain Taxi and ask how much a ride is each way from Aspen to Snowmass.
I think it might be $30 each way. If you only plan on going to town a few times using the *combination of hotel shuttle service and taxi service* could be convenient and end up costing less than a rental.

Solves the parking problem in Aspen and you get door-to-door service.

http://hmtaxi.com/

----------


## LindaP

Good thing we are not leaving today Sheryl....snow, and lots of it! :)
   I heard that about the parking, and we are staying right in Aspen, but will have 3 cars! I hope at least 2 can stay at the hotel !

----------


## SherylB

Thanks so much for the detailed response John!  I think we will ski primarily at Snowmass and go into town a couple of times, so the taxi option is probably our best bet (plus we won't have to worry about drinking and driving).

I'm adding the taxi company to my speed dial list now!

And Linda, we've been watching the forecast and they are getting hammered!  No doubt we'll have a white Christmas - there sure won't be a white Christmas here in Toronto!

----------


## BBT

Yes in Snowmass a car is a must. My place is in Aspen Highlands and I can get away without one. Parking is tough but its a small town and you can walk easily to any Restuarant from anyplace you find a spot. Public transportation in Aspen Snowmass is very good.

----------


## BBT

BTW. Aspen is very tough on DUI and does run more than the usual checks on people. Be careful on the way out of town.

----------


## Peter NJ

Did everyone arrive safely?

----------


## SherylB

We had smooth sailing on flight from Toronto to Denver and all looked on time to Aspen. When we arrived at the gate they announced within 5 mins that the flight to Aspen was cancelled. And all flights were sold out through Christmas night.

We did some quick checks on options - Rob checked cars and I checked shuttles. No cars available but 2 seats left on a shuttle. Boom, we're now driving 4 hours to Aspen. Our bags may make it sometime tomorrow :)

The joys of travel during the winter! Not the way I'd ideally want to spend Christmas Eve but we'll still make the most of it!

Merry Christmas everyone!

Sheryl & Rob

----------


## amyb

Drive carefully and enjoy your winter trip, Sheryl and Rob

----------


## JB

> I too love Colorado...I love the weather...just spent 10 days in Basalt ;-)



I really didn't live in Aspen... I lived in Basalt

Do you have friends in Basalt?

----------


## LindaP

Sorry to miss you guys, we did get a little snow, and it's beautiful !
safe travels, we are off to dinner at Elevation,

Merry Christmas!!!!!!!

----------


## SherylB

Finally arrived in Snowmass about 15 mins ago. 5 hours from Denver but we're here safe and sound!

Linda, how was Elevation? We're booked there for dinner tomorrow night :)

----------


## BBT

Have a wonderful time we arrive in 10 days.

----------


## LindaP

Sheryl, Elevation was awesome!!!!!!
you will love it, let me know

----------


## anne

Yes, we have friends that have cabin at The Roaring Fork Club...love it there!

----------


## BBT

> Sheryl, Elevation was awesome!!!!!!
> you will love it, let me know



Glad to hear that. They are moving at the end of March and are looking for a new spot.

----------

